# raccoon calling



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

well after checking my trap line today w little to show for it but rain and more rain. i came home and was bored. so i pulled out the fox pro and headed to the woods w full rain gear. first den tree i came to i called three nice raccoon out. shot two and couldn't see the third one in the scope due to water on the lens. so went down the wood to the next den







area and called two more out but couldn't get a clear shot. what a blast. that was my first time calling for raccoon, and I'm hooked.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job! The city where I live cut down all the den trees that are near my house. We don't see nearly as many raccoons since they did that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! Now you have some skinnin' to do.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

best sound was juvenile raccoon distress today on the fox pro.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats! I have tried it a couple of times with no luck. May have to go tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats, cool way of putting fur in the shed.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

went out today. called five den trees,and called four raccoons out. only got one but I'm hooked for sure. juvenile distress was the ticket again.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

last night w my friend and his daughter. raccoon calling is a great way to introduce kids to calling. short wait times per set, and lots of action. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt's, looks like some happy hunter's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Dang I have never called for raccoons looks alot more lucrative then my possum traps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

i'm here to tell you,i been out three times since w no luck. one day was cold, so i get the bad results. but the next two times were very similar to the days i did real good. very frustrating. i ordered a video on raccoon calling called "crumbling raccoons" . I'll let you know how it is. so those of you that have had no luck keep at. cause when you get a good day you'll be hooked.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great picture and stories.

After reading some of these "raccoon calling" posts. I tried it in my brother in laws barn. He wanted the raccoons out and told me they were sleeping in the old hay bays. 2 calls, no raccoons. Pulled apart some of the bales. It was early in the season and the raccoons weren't denning there yet. Asked my other brother in laws to take care of it, once they started to den there again.


----------



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

I have never done any raccoon calling. What's the secret? How do you locate a den tree? Sounds and time on stand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

